# What Happened?



## Eman (Apr 14, 2002)

I haven't been to this site in quite a while. The FGMO forum was really jumping when I was coming regularly and that was what I have been using on my hives since. I stopped back in to see what was new and it looks like FGMO is not vey popular any more.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"I haven't been to this site in quite a while."

Well there is talk about putting it somewhere else so WE better start talking OR---------zzzzzzzzzzzzzpoof


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>t looks like FGMO is not vey popular any more.

Dr. Rodriguez decided not to participate in this forum and that puts quite a damper on the conversation. There are still those using it, but not so much talk about it.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I still use FGMO, although I've moderated my plan and use canola oil fortified with some essential oils. I never used the cords but favor blue shop towels soaked in canola oil (six towels, folded over into "fourths" will soak up 1 cup of oil). The bees shred the towels and they're easier to slide into a hive.

My hunch is that some of us tried FGMO, figured it out what works for us and quit asking questions. Some tried it and just quit. I know of some who tried it, lost their bees (for who knows what reason) and simply went away.

With Dr. R's absence, most of the contentiousness, animosity and antagonism has been dropped by those who think this stuff doesn't work and continued to challenge his assertions.

And then again, we are a very fickle bunch looking for the next best thing to come down the line.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

So some have fogged with FGMO and had great bee kills?? Anyone know why?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

No, Ron, what he said was some who lost bees had been fogging.
Of course, many who lost bees hadn't been fogging.
Cause of loss of bees is seldom pin pointed.

I still fog, and still answer questions when asked. I see no reason to argue with nay sayers in order to help them. If they don't want an easy, cheap, effective mite treatment, let them do it their way.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Right on iddee. I will not be able to come down to your place tomarrow for the fogging demo, I will be mowing in stead!! I was quite surprised to find a good deal more capping in the second supper today. If the clover holds out another week, I may be taking both suppers!!

You said it could be done so I got to give you credit. 

50/50 Split on March 13, fiind queen on March 18 and give second deep, give first medium on April 28, and second on May 16,

And the split that raised a queen is now in two deeps as well. Lots of knowledge gained, and I still feel un-prepared.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

This here is an old thread, but anyway.......

I don't fog, not because I don't think it will work. Actually I think it probably stands a good chance to work to some degree? It's just that I prefer hopefully to eventually have bees that deal with the mites themselves and by my intervention and removal of the pests. Then the bees have no reason to adapt and overcome.

But as for great bee kills, I don't know that I have ever heard of anyone losing bees as a result of fogging other than one old beek that I talked to once. He had been keeping bees for a very long time, at the time, and not knowing what he was doing, (with the fogger I mean) scalded a load of bees. He had not been shown the right way to use the fogger for the application as it applies to hives. After all, that's not what the foggers were intended for.

He kept about 300 hives at the time and lost about half if I remember right? He made light of it and had a laugh of the spectacle. But what else can you do? Duh!! Lessons are hard learned sometimes.

I honestly don't know if he tried again after that or not?

Something to keep in mind if any of you are thinking of starting it....


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>It's just that I prefer hopefully to eventually have bees that deal with the mites themselves and by my intervention and removal of the pests. Then the bees have no reason to adapt and overcome.<<<<

As a kid, I had hepatitus. With medical help, I lived through it. Without medical help, I would have died. Once over it, I was assured I would never have it again.

I do not treat for mites to kill them off completely, only to reduce their numbers enough for the bees to live long enough to build a resistance. That's why I like the fog. It has never been proclaimed, that I know of, to totally eliminate mites. It is only used to reduce the numbers to a manageable amount.

I also have one strain of bees that I do not treat in any way. They are showing good signs of being resistant.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have been keeping bees sence 1964. I had 500+ colonies moved for polonation. I have had bees in 48 states and put 2 children thru college.
I have been fogging with FGMO for the last 10 yearsand with FGMO/Thymol for the last 4 years. I fogged weekly and as long as I followed DR. Rodregas's directions I found that I had no problems. I never lost a colony due to fogging but I have lost many before fogging to Trachael mites and then to Varroa distructor. I tried all the chemical fixes and soon became dissatisified with them. The warnings on the label and being able to get a taste sensation when handeling the unopened packages even with the chemical gloves scared me. I tried Dr. Rodregaz's method and found it to work. I soon applied the technique to my 500+ hives and soon used no other chemicals. I retired 3 years ago when I was bought out by a person who I was polonating for because he liked my bees. He and his son still use only SBB's and FGMO/Thymol fog. So I say that IT WORKED for ME.
Clint (with 25 hives now)


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't do anything and haven't lost any either. SBB's and inner covers is all the doctors ordered. But then I'm in the south Clinton. And that does make some difference. So I plan to continue.

That's awesome it worked so well for you!!!

I was just up in Lowell last week playing with the bees. Flew in and out of Flint. Maybe I can buy you a cup of java and you can learn me a thing or two one of these times I come up there!! I'm fascinated with beekeeping practices up north. 

Oh well, I'm entertained easily


----------



## JonEdangerousli (May 8, 2007)

"Whare's Loganville????"

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Bizzybee just let me know when. I amonly 65 minutes away from Flint
Clint


----------



## L.L.Wells (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey there, I am new to beekeeping, and in my search for the least toxic solutions to varroa mites, found the FGMO suggestions. I'm going to give the cords (or maybe the blue shop towels) a try...along with drone foundation and a varroa screen. Glad to find this discussion.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

It be right here Jon!!! 

I fly into Grand Rapids sometimes Clinton, most of the time Flint. Cheaper is always better. 

Lansing is a hop and a skip from either. When your used to driving around Atlanta, 65 miles is nothing. 

Still, anyhow, I have met a few beeks up that way. Met a new one this past trip. Fine folks, all of em!! My good buddy and partner lives over in Lowell, so I get up that way pretty often.

Maybe we can get together sometime soon and tell each other some lies.  Oh that's fishing!! LOL Well I like to do that too!! LOL 

Fish that is!!


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Just let me know when.
Clint


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

You know, I have never tried FGMO fogging but would like to. I have heard Dr. Rodriguz's name mentioned a few times. I would appreciate it one of you foggers, were to write to me via PM or here and lead me in the right direction to get started. Maybe Dr. R has a published book...maybe there is a web site that gets into the details, maybe it's here on Beesource and I don't know it.

I just worry that if I don't know enough, I might harm my bees and that would be a BAD thing...

I have started regressing about 15 hives to follow the small cell approach, and in the interim I would like to do some fogging as well, especially since some of my hives are not in the regression process yet...

And, maybe I'll need to fog even when the bees are regressed.

Any help would be most appreciated. Jeff


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

It is too simple and easy to not do it. PM me your phone number and I'll tell you all I know. I'll even pay for the 2 minute call.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Iddee, ty for your offer and I'll send you my number. I think the thing I have been most worried about is not using the right ingredients...will send you the number in the morning...going to bed now. Thank you again.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok, I went down to tractor supply and for $47.44 and $4.99 I am the owner of a Bonide Fog Insect Fogger and a bag of beef jerky to much on while I read up on how to use the fogger. Having never seen one before I was surprised that it looked like a alien ray-gun!

Now, this beauty is a dull red colored unit. I imagine the metal ray-gun nozzel assembly gets hot, so now I have to find something to put this puppy in for transporting between uses.

I'll be thinking about it and keeping my eyes open to find something useful to carry it.

Anyway, when I get to the point of having the mineral oil, propane and thymol, and actually firing the unit up, I'll let ya know what I think...

I'm glad this FGMO thread is on beesource...


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I built a wood box out of scrap 1x4's

I used no plans, just built this box on top of a sheet of plywood about 12" x 24"

Within the box, I built dividers so I can set my hot fogger and it will catch drips, and I build smaller divided sections to hold jars of my thymol/canola oil mixture. There is also a section to hold those long-tipped lighters (better than matches and I have the singed hair to prove it).

The box kept the whole mess upright in my van, and when the tip is still somewhat warm, it prevented contact with anything that might melt if the fogger brused up against it.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Grant said:


> I built a wood box out of scrap 1x4's
> 
> I used no plans, just built this box on top of a sheet of plywood about 12" x 24"
> 
> ...


Do you have a picture of the box you built?


----------

